# Luke Jackson now a Celtic



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Link



> Luke Jackson, a swing man who was the 10th pick in the 2004 draft, was traded Friday from the Cleveland Cavaliers to the Boston Celtics for center Dwayne Jones.
> 
> In two seasons since leaving Oregon, the 6-foot-7 Jackson has averaged 2.7 points and 7.8 minutes in 46 games. He missed 32 games last season with a broken left wrist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Celtics/Cavs working on a deal.*

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=162154

Luke Jackson for Dwayne Jones I guess. Thoughts? Good? Bad?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Celtics/Cavs working on a deal.*

****, cpawfan beat me to it. clink


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I think a Wally trade is coming...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Celtics/Cavs working on a deal.*



TheBigDonut said:


> ****, cpawfan beat me to it. clink


And I can merge the threads too


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:banana: Alright that works.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Great, Luke Jackson is a extremely poor man's Wally Szczerbiak. I remember a lot people expecting big things out of Jackson coming out of college; however, it appears he's just holding on while he can at this point.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

This trade makes no sense to me unless A. Boston has another big trade in the works or B. Celts are completely underwhelmed with Allan Ray

Dwyane Jones was gonna be waived, now we have Luke Jackson that will take up a roster spot...that leaves Allan Ray, Michael Olawakandi, Leon Powe, Kevin Pittsnogle, and Akin Akinbala and only 2 spots...I honestly can't see how KandiMan hasn't earned a roster spot so that means either Ray or Powe has to go along with Pitts and Akin...........Jackson has been injured and supposedly he's healthy now but he's shown nothing so far in the NBA.


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

The deal may not mean anything. It just might be a matter of seeing what the guy can do over the next few weeks. I wouldn't overthink this.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Makes perfect sense to me, we need to keep a ratio of white people on the team. 

Jones hasn't shown much, we don't really need him and I don't mind seeing Kandi here.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Makes perfect sense to me, we need to keep a ratio of white people on the team.


**sigh**


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

whiterhino said:


> This trade makes no sense to me unless A. Boston has another big trade in the works or B. Celts are completely underwhelmed with Allan Ray
> 
> Dwyane Jones was gonna be waived, now we have Luke Jackson that will take up a roster spot...that leaves Allan Ray, Michael Olawakandi, Leon Powe, Kevin Pittsnogle, and Akin Akinbala and only 2 spots...I honestly can't see how KandiMan hasn't earned a roster spot so that means either Ray or Powe has to go along with Pitts and Akin...........Jackson has been injured and supposedly he's healthy now but he's shown nothing so far in the NBA.


The latter three...Powe, Pittsnogle and Akinbala are worthless. Powe is a poor man's gomes. Pittsnogle's a poor man's Scalabrine, and Akinbala is a bum. It makes plenty of since. It's not like Dwayne Jones was ever going to amount to anything. 

I love how you use the "hasn't shown anything so far in the NBA" comparison. Um, hello, neither has Ray, Powe, Pittsnogle or Akinbala! The latter 3 are worthless 12th man fodder at best. Jones was never going to see the floor and probably going to be waved so why not try and get someone who has a little bit of potential to be something?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

woo hoo this is about as exciting as a root canal


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

LX said:


> The latter three...Powe, Pittsnogle and Akinbala are worthless. Powe is a poor man's gomes. Pittsnogle's a poor man's Scalabrine, and Akinbala is a bum. It makes plenty of since. It's not like Dwayne Jones was ever going to amount to anything.
> 
> I love how you use the "hasn't shown anything so far in the NBA" comparison. Um, hello, neither has Ray, Powe, Pittsnogle or Akinbala! The latter 3 are worthless 12th man fodder at best. Jones was never going to see the floor and probably going to be waved so why not try and get someone who has a little bit of potential to be something?


Jiri Welsch has worked out pretty well. Too bad the Cavs don't have a 07 1st rounder (guess who took it...for which player...haha)...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> woo hoo this is about as exciting as a root canal


Danny Change has put his foot down, we're stopping mediocrity right NOW!


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I agree with Sundance, seeing as the Cavs included cash in the deal, I don't think Luke is a lock to earn a spot, Dwayne Jones probably wasn't going to make the team and we get a free look at a former # 10 pick but he isn't just going to get a free roster spot he has to earn it. If he is better than Ray Allen he will be with the team if he isn't he won't.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

I think this is a fantasitic trade. They get a player who is big enough to guard 2s and 3s, who is supposed to be a fairly good shooter, and give up really nothing in return. Who cares if he doesn't make the roster, Jones wasn't supposed to either so it's a wash.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think a little different... I guess that Tony Allen (and his off-court issues) may be the odd man out... They may ship him out for something... Who knows, maybe Cavs can take him for a 1st rounder! :biggrin:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Advantage Boston only because you got cash. The only thing the Cavs got out of this was a free roster spot because we will cut Jones.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Trade nothing for nothing, and that's what you get.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Does this mean I can't make fun of Luke Jackson anymore?

My Tuesday quote - "The Cavaliers were lead by workout warrior and general bust Luke Jackson and his fourteen points, only 111 less than his career total."


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

BostonBasketball said:


> I think this is a fantasitic trade. They get a player who is big enough to guard 2s and 3s, who is supposed to be a fairly good shooter, and give up really nothing in return. Who cares if he doesn't make the roster, Jones wasn't supposed to either so it's a wash.


Exactly. And with the cash for the C's if he does not make the squad we come out ahead. Obviously not a barn-burner of a move but as Prem said we get a look at a former high pick and see what happens.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

id rather give kedrick brown another look than give jackson a glance...theres a reason that cleveland paid us cash to get rid of him


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Cleveland paid us cash to compensate for Jackson's larger salary.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics/Cavs working on a deal.*

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">[size=-2]Jackson Hopes To Find Role with Celtics

"I'm a team guy, a hard worker who can shoot the ball," said Jackson after his first shootaround with the Celtics.. "I'm excited to get a chance to play here. Playing behind the two highest paid guys on the team, LeBron James and Larry Hughes, there wasn't a great opportunity for me. I realize that Paul Pierce and Wally are two established stars as well, but I think playing up-tempo, it looks like coach wants to get a lot of guys in there." 

Jackson woke up in Manchester, NH this morning expecting to take shootaround with the Cleveland Cavaliers. He'd heard from his agent Thursday night that there was a possibility he could be traded to Boston, but it was still a surprise Friday morning when he found himself heading to Waltham to join the Boston Celtics for a shootaround, only to take a bus back to Manchester, NH for the exhibition game against the Cavaliers Friday night. 

"It was a little crazy, but I think I'll fit in well here," said Jackson. Jackson and a handful of reserves practiced about 10 extra minutes to help him learn some of the Celtics basic offensive sets.</td></tr></tbody></table>[/size]


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

So what? The Celics have saved about 3 million on this deal...geez, isn't there a thing they did over the summer that cost them a couple of million?

I guess they had to pay for it somehow.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">[size=-2]Celts see green in deal: Save major money in trade with Cavs

But the major reason why the Celts sent Jones to Cleveland for Jackson yesterday had to do with money. 

The Cavs are picking up most of Jackson’s $2 million salary and all of Jones’ deal (around $650,000). That means the Celts don’t have to pay a guy they were planning on cutting, and if they let Jackson go at the end of the preseason, they’ll be saving a few hundred thousand, too

Cleveland, meanwhile, was dancing around the luxury tax threshold, and even though it will still pay more than three-quarters of Jackson’s contract, that salary will come off its sheet, providing the Cavs some breathing room. </td> </tr> </tbody></table> [/size]


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Basically they got rid of Jones - which odds are they would have done anyway - and picked up some money. Seems smart to me.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are saveing around $500,000. The move was made to appease the owners.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

BostonBasketball said:


> I think this is a fantasitic trade. They get a player who is big enough to guard 2s and 3s, who is supposed to be a fairly good shooter, and give up really nothing in return. Who cares if he doesn't make the roster, Jones wasn't supposed to either so it's a wash.


I agree, and we got a little money. Nothing to stress about.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

the guy has yet to have a healthy season, could be a steal if he can avoid anymore injuries.


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

Jackson is a bust. He came in to this league as a three point shooter and now he doesnt even do that. In the game between the celtics and cavs he had an open shot in the corner but he made some lame drive to the basket and missed a layup, which is really becoming his go-to move. _if_ he can get back to his oregon shooting form he may be able to hep the celtics tho.


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

Coming out of college many thought he was going to be the better one out of Oregon but people were wrong maybe this is the deal that will change his career around


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

he still makes more money than any of us


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

LX said:


> The latter three...Powe, Pittsnogle and Akinbala are worthless. Powe is a poor man's gomes. *Pittsnogle's a poor man's Scalabrine, and Akinbala is a bum*. It makes plenty of since. It's not like Dwayne Jones was ever going to amount to anything.
> 
> I love how you use the "hasn't shown anything so far in the NBA" comparison. Um, hello, neither has Ray, Powe, Pittsnogle or Akinbala! The latter 3 are worthless 12th man fodder at best. Jones was never going to see the floor and probably going to be waved so why not try and get someone who has a little bit of potential to be something?


Pittsnogle is better than Scalabrine, and Akingbala has some pretty good defensive skills.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

LX said:


> The latter three...Powe, Pittsnogle and Akinbala are worthless. Powe is a poor man's gomes. Pittsnogle's a poor man's Scalabrine, and Akinbala is a bum. It makes plenty of since. It's not like Dwayne Jones was ever going to amount to anything.
> 
> I love how you use the "hasn't shown anything so far in the NBA" comparison. Um, hello, neither has Ray, Powe, Pittsnogle or Akinbala! The latter 3 are worthless 12th man fodder at best. Jones was never going to see the floor and probably going to be waved so why not try and get someone who has a little bit of potential to be something?


Um I don't recall saying any of them were worth anything.....I want them to keep Kandiman other than that I don't care and I did want them to keep Allan Ray but if the keep Jackson that is totally redundant and I see no need for him.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd keep pretty much everyone, but we can't. :clown:


----------

